# Home made macro (Jean Coquin would hate me)



## GrAsS

Not art, but creative  
Didnt know where to post this so i figured i'dd put it in the creative corner as this isnt really your standard hardware topic.

Anway, i recently bought me an infrared filter, a cokin one (filter #007)
They deliverd the P version in stead of the A version i needed.

Being the friendly guy i am i didnt make a problem out of this in stead i went home and started cutting up the filter to make it A sized 

so i started cutting and cutting untill i made an A sized filter out of my 30 euro's worth of P filter.

When i was finished i felt this "urge" to do some more handywork. no i didnt start watching p*rn or whatever, i figured "hey, i got some 58 milimeter cokin rings, why not make a reversed mount fix so i can use my lenses while mounted "up side down" (seeing as mounting a 90 mm lens gives you incredible magnification from close up.)

So i went to the local photofarmer, and bought me a couple of mountcovers. (5 euro a piece, damn why is a freaking mount cover that expensive -just cuz i has Canon printed on it? :wow: )

Well anyway so now i have 1, 58mm ring and one cover.. then i started cutting out the middle part of the cover making it "transperant" so the lens would actualy shine light on the film/mirror 

okay so now i have a cover with a hole in it the size my... finger... would fit through.. time to fix the ring on the (now disfunctional) cover

i decided to brew up some ironglue (dunno what you people call is its just filthy grey and it stinks, but i can hold together car parts so its good enough for my lens )

wait a couple of hours and voila, an inverter ring you can use for macro photography without having to buy a million dollar macro lens. and all that for 10 euro's.

I'm gonna post pics of it later i dont have a digital camera except for on my mobile phone 

anyway thought i'd share this with you cuz it gave me a laugh when i finished it  it actualy works surprisingly good to!

I know there are rings out there that do the same wich u can buy, but for some reason it gives me a kick knowing i made em myself, especialy when i considder im not that handy  and seeing the result (magnification  i love macro )

The dof is complete crap but it makes it fun 

Cheers, Jarno


----------



## mentos_007

yap... I'm trying to figure out how such a ring should look like because revered lens macro has been disscussed here very often and even Sk8man (as far as I remember) posted pict of his own, hand-made ring. So if you could take pics of it... even with a mobile it would be very helpful. My imagination is not so creative


----------



## GrAsS

Its not at all hard really, if you like i could explain what i did exactly, anyway i'll try to get a good shot of the ring, but my d500 (1mpix camera ) will probably put so much artifacts in it you wont be able to tell the difference between bodycap and ring


----------



## GrAsS

The finished ring (told you the pics would be crap, the phone seems to have backfocus problems )
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lens fixed on the mount using the ring.





Trying a better pic to see the ring up close..





If you want details about how i made the stuff fit (cap + ring + work i had to do to make it fit properly and such) just say so, im not gonna go type a story if nobody reads it


----------



## mygrain

so you basically bought a body cap and an empty filter ring. cut a hole in the body cap and glued the ring on top of the body cap- backwards... then you just simple screwed your lense onto the body cap contraption and there ya go...hmmm. Dude yer gonna have to post some of the photos youve taken using this because it seems crazy. I'd be very afraid to scratch my inner lense...are there any light leaks from the body cap?

thanks for posting this...never seen it done that way...very crafty!!


----------



## GrAsS

There's no sign of light leaking what so ever (i was amazed by that to  )

I'll be posting some shots here right after i get that film developed, gonna do that today i suppose seeing as i dont have anything better to do 

just have to put a few more shots on it, and some shots with the lens mounted normaly.

There's no way to actualy scratch the inner lens actualy, only thing that could touch it is some dust  but there isnt anything that even comes close to the first lens element 

I'll be posting some high res pics of the ring to if i get the chance, some closeups of it


----------

